

Microsoft puts more muscle behind its potential ‘Kumo’ search brand - stillmotion
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1743

======
smoody
"It’s 'hard to imagine the name changing if you’ve invested in all of these
domains,' as a source of mine said."

Six or seven domains? What is that, like $300 or $400 dollars per year? I
think Microsoft can absorb that cost to the point where they shouldn't let
their investment in those domain names control their naming strategy. I think
it's safe to say they could walk away from thousands of domain names without
feeling the impact.

